# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Por favor que me diga un moderador donde insulto en este mensaje:

## Nodoyuna

Le pido a algún moderador que me diga donde está el insulto en este mensaje que me borra insistentemente el "moderador" perdiguera sin explicación alguna, me consta que a él no le gusta que se hable de robo de agua del Tajo en el trasvase pero supongo que borrar mensajes no depende de gustos ¿o sí?





> El problema es que cuando usted se queda en evidencia me borra los mensajes, ¿se puede saber que he dicho ahora para que lo borre?.
> 
> Repito el mensaje:
> 
> Yo digo lo que considere opotuno, y no lo que usted quiera ¿quien se cree usted?
> 
> Tambien digo que nunca le he llamado ladrón, diga lo que usted diga o lo que "sea para usted". Yo lo que he dicho es que defender el trasvase Tajo - Segura es defender el robo o expolio (he usado ambas palabras) al Tajo y esto no es insultar a nadie. Ahora resulta que defender el robo a una cosa inanimada va a ser ser un ladrón, de risa.

----------


## Luján

Quizás si cuidaras las formas otro gallo cantaría.

Vuestra lucha por el Tajo es loable, pero se pierde en insultos varios y formas indecentes, especialmente contra gente que no puede defenderse en esta plataforma porque no la visitan. Y encima, después vais con sarcasmo e ironía llamando a los que antes insultábais "mi querido amigo" etc. ¿De verdad creéis que eso son formas?

Perdiguera se ha sentido ofendido por un comentario tuyo, y con razón. Por ello ha eliminado el mensaje, y todos los siguientes que siguen la misma tonadilla y que nada aportan al hilo en el que se encuentran. Esto último, avalado por las normas del foro, que claramente indican que se ha de seguir la temática del hilo.

Cuando se le dice a alguien que apoya algo, se le dice que está de acuerdo con ello. Si ese algo es robar, entonces se le está diciendo que está de acuerdo con robar. Teniendo en cuenta que apoyar acciones delictivas es también delito, y que robar (o expoliar, que para el caso es lo mismo) lo es, no hace falta ser un genio para deducir que has dicho de Perdiguera que apoya un delito, por tanto estás diciendo que comete un delito. ¿Te extrañas de que se moleste? Este desarrollo es válido independientemente de si de verdad es un delito legal o moral.

Como ya sabéis, cualquier usuario que se vea ofendido por algún mensaje tiene el derecho de solicitar la edición o retirada de dicho mensaje. Los moderadores somos los encargados de realizar estas acciones a la vez que también tenemos dicho derecho. No creo que haga falta explicar más.

¿De verdad es tan difícil de entender?

----------


## Nodoyuna

No sé a quien te refieres cuando hablas de insultos a gente que no puede defenderse en este foro, ¿a los políticos?, ahora va a resultar que el problema de este país va a ser ese, los pobres políticos con los que nos metemos y no se pueden defender. Cuando algunos políticos (una gran mayoría) tienen el comportamiento que tienen: roban, mienten, manipulan o como mínimo no cumplen con su obligación, y no porque lo digo yo, han sido sentenciados, procesados o imputados cientos de ellos. Creo recordar que en la última encuesta del CIS la clase política era la segunda o tercera preocupación después del paro y la crisis. Si mal no recuerdo cerca de un 30% de la población española sufría un desapego total de los políticos. Por eso llamar "mi querido amigo" sarcásticamente a ciertos políticos (la gran mayoría de un partido u otro) me parece absolutamente admisible y por supuesto que creo que son formas adecuadas, lo que no me entra en la cabeza es que me recrimines el uso del sarcasmo con estos políticos, ¡qué menos!

En cuanto al Tajo, ahora va a resultar que no vamos a poder usar la palabra "expolio" o "robo". Os podéis mirar los moderadores cualquier comunicado de las asociaciones en defensa del Tajo, cualquier comunicado de alguien al que le preocupa el Tajo. Se usa siempre la palabra expolio:




> La Asociación de municipios ribereños ha denunciado este miércoles el "expolio gratuito y sin necesidad" al que se está sometiendo la cabecera del Tajo, donde el agua embalsada, a 30 de julio, ha descendido 197 hectómetros cúbicos en la cuenca, frente a otras cuencas donde apenas se ha reducido como la del Segura.
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...731145044.html





> La Plataforma de Talavera rechaza el nuevo trasvase y habla de nuevo "expolio" para el Tajo
> http://www.lavozdetalavera.com/noticia/34792/


Y podría poner cientos de links y de noticias con la palabra "expolio", pero parece que a vosotros, los moderadores de este foro no os gusta y por lo tanto no la vamos a poder usar...

El problema del Tajo es muy serio para nosotros, realmente nos cambia mucho la vida a algunos y ya no hablo por el destrozo del río, casi 200 km en los que el río desaparece yo se convierte en un auténtico torrente de mierda (literalmente), hablo de restricciones de agua, mientras en Levante podéis tener vuestras huertas, cuando viene la sequía de verdad a nosotros en principio nos prohíben el riego, nos prohíben el llenado de las piscinas y por último nos cortan el agua un montón de horas, y como he puesto por aquí hay veces que nosotros estamos así y en cambio en Levante, a donde mandan el agua del Tajo, de "nuestro" río, no hay restricciones. Y a mi me indigna la gran cantidad de gente que defiende esto en Levante, la insolidaridad tan completa que creo que representa esto. 

Y esto ha ido a peor, ahora la cuenca del Segura es la que tiene el control del Tajo, así que nos podemos esperar lo que va a pasar, y por eso sí, me parecen formas correctas hablar de "robo" o "expolio" del agua, y me parece correcto decir que quien defiende este trasvase está defendiendo esto. Este año han trasvasado más del 100% del agua que ha entrado en cabecera, ¿me parece correcto llamarlo robo o expolio?, por supuesto que sí, no sabría otra forma de llamarlo.

El problema es el de siempre, resulta que yo hablo de "robo" del Tajo y me borran el mensaje, con el discutible -cuanto menos- argumento de que estoy hablando de delitos o "acciones delictivas" y luego haces una búsqueda y el mismo "moderador" que borra el mensaje usa la palabra "robo" para hablar de tasas por parte de un Registro Civil, hablo de "gentuza" refiriéndome a políticos  y se me recrimina y se me edita pero haces una búsqueda y hay decenas de mensajes puestos por moderadores que usan esa palabra para llamar a políticos, como es normal, porque son palabras de uso común y más referiendose a políticos.

Y sí, para mi es muy difícil de entender que censureis palabras como "gentuza" o "expolio" o "robo" cuando hablo YO, de políticos o del trasvase Tajo-Segura.

----------


## Luján

Te vas por las ramas y no entras en la razón principal del borrado de tus últimos mensajes.

En ellos insultabas directamente a un miembro del foro, y éste ha tomado las medidas oportunas para retirar dicho insulto del foro. Si se es usuario registrado, dichas medidas pasan por solicitar a los moderadores la retirada o edición del mensaje. Si el insultado es moderador, evidentemente, este paso es innecesario, por lo que el mismo afectado puede proceder a tomar las medidas. Los demás mensajes, no venían al caso del tema en el que estaban y, por tanto, se eliminaron de acuerdo con las normas del foro.

En cuanto a los insultos a terceros, las normas del foro son claras. No están permitidos (ni a terceros ni a nadie), pero somos permisivos para no pecar de "censores". No solemos borrar o editar un mensaje de un miembro porque suelte una vez un insulto a un tercero, a no ser que sea algo realmente grave, pero sí lo hacemos cuando tomando nuestra permisividad como regla, alguien hace un uso altamente reiterativo de los insultos.

En este foro nunca se han censurado opiniones, y nunca se hará. Lo que se hace es prevenir el uso de malas formas al expresar dichas opiniones. Te pongo un ejemplo:

Decir 


> Los políticos que gestionan la CHSegura podrán ahora gestionar las aguas del Tajo, y esto es injusto, insolidario, un atentado contra el Tajo, su medio ambiente y su población


 viene a ser lo mismo que decir 


> Los cabrones del Segura nos robarán el agua del Tajo dejándolo como una cloaca de mierda y a nosotros que nos den por culo.


 Evidentemente, la primera no tiene nada censurable, la segunda es para retirar completamente. Nuestro deber como moderadores es evitar este segundo tipo de textos, y es lo que hacemos. No creo que por ello se no pueda acusar de censores.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tu mensaje Nodoyuna, se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro, ya sienta mal hasta un recurso literario como el sarcasmo. Pero estate tranquilo, sigue las recomendaciones que daba Bruce Lee en la famosa entrevista y que te he dicho en el otro mensaje: Be water my friend. ¿Por qué? Pues porque en éste bendito país, cuando el daño no te afecta, al que protesta se le mira por encima del hombro, como si fuera un raro, y si protesta mucho, pues ya molesta. Es más cómodo siempre tener todo lleno de: "qué belleza, qué paisaje idílico, "más, pon más", antes que meterse a fondo en los problemas para arreglarlos.
 Como te dije en uno de los mensajes borrados, tú vas en un chinchorro a remos, y te están zarandeando el Yamato, el Bismarck, y de vez en cuando hasta por el Tirpitz.
 Pero tú rema, aunque sea en un chinchorro. Llegarás a puerto, y si no llegas, tu trabajo servirá de base a otros en el futuro. La historia ha demostrado que nada sirve un acorazado si es un anacronismo como lo es el trasvase. Al final acaban en el fondo del océano.

 No a todo el mundo se le aplica el mismo criterio, como se puede ver aquí en el mensaje 6:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...light=ladrones
¿Son menos ladrones esos políticos que se mencionan en el mensaje que los que se mencionan en los mensajes del Desvío? ¿Se pueden defender esos políticos de la acusación de "ladrones" que les lanza la misma persona que ahora se lleva las manos a la cabeza? En ambos casos evidentemente no. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
Hay muchos más post en la que se utiliza la palabra ladrones para calificar a políticos, presidentes de eléctricas, a los gibraltareños, etc, etc..., que conste que me parecen correctas todas las veces que se han utilizado, yo no soy tan tiquismiquis ni me la agarro con papel de fumar. Pero son igual de justas/injustas que la que toca en éste caso, no hay ninguna diferencia, excepto que ahora es por el tema del Tajo, que me consta le causa mucha irritación a cierto moderador cualquier cosa que se diga sobre el mismo.
O a todos o a ninguno. Si la decisión es discrecional se convierte en injusta.

 Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Me voy invitado ahora mismo, por unos amigos a recorrer en moto la zona de la vega del Tajo y los embalses de cabecera, luego contaré lo que he visto si mi moto no me falla, que hace tiempo que no sale. Me han dicho que en Alcocer se come una carne buenísima, ya veremos si llegamos a tiempo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

No es verdad, Lujan, no es verdad que yo haya insultado a nadie directamente, como jamás he usado yo los modos que pones en tu segundo ejemplo. No estás bien informado de lo que hizo el "moderador" perdiguera, solo se me ha borrado el mensaje que pongo arriba y además se me editó uno que decía esto: "el "moderador" que defiende el expolio [robo]  de agua al Tajo" (puse expolio y robo). Ni he insultado a nadie ni ha habido otros mensajes que se me hayan borrado más que el que pongo en este hilo, estás mal informado y por lo tanto yo no me voy por ninguna rama.

El caso que pone Miguel y el que pongo yo son bien claros, se me acusa de llamar ladrón a alguien porque digo que defiende "el expolio o robo del Tajo" pero luego este "moderador" habla de robo por unas tasas del Registro Civil:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...obo#post111802

Repite y reitero, Lujan que yo no he insultado a nadie y desde luego tampoco a un moderador y por mucho que diga él, lo que he dicho de defender el expolio del Tajo no es insultar a nadie.
Muchas gracias, Miguel, por tu mensaje, no puedo estar más de acuerdo y si vas a Alcocer, "Casa Goyo" es el sitio para comer (cuidado con el tamaño de los platos), un cordial saludo, tío.

----------


## Luján

Un poco atrevido por tu parte decir que no estoy informado cuando sabes que tengo delante todos los mensajes que han llevado a esta situación. 

Y la situación es clara:

Un usuario del foro se ha sentido insultado por un comentario tuyo. 


> hace un momento había un mensaje del "moderador" que defiende el robo de agua al Tajo


Ante esta situación, dicho usuario ha obrado conforme las normas del foro. Esto es, ha solicitado que dicho mensaje se editara o eliminara. Como dicho usuario es, a su vez, moderador, se ha "solicitado a sí mismo" la edición o eliminación de dicho mensaje, y así ha obrado. Lo ha eliminado.

Visto que él ha eliminado este mensaje, has puesto otros en el mismo hilo pidiendo explicaciones y de nuevo haciendo que el otro usuario se sienta insultado. 


> había un mensaje del "moderador" que defiende el expolio del agua del Tajo


De nuevo, ha ejercitado su derecho y ha eliminado el mensaje, tras lo cual has puesto un tercero, que permanece, de nuevo pidiendo explicaciones, al que él contestó. A partir de ahí han seguido una serie de mensajes que, sinceramente, no deberían permanecer en el hilo, pues ninguno de ellos sigue la temática del hilo: se desvían a temas personales. Esta es la razón por la que han sido eliminados. Como puedes ver, estoy perfectamente informado.



Quizás a ti no te lo parezca, pero decir de alguien que está de acuerdo con algo es decir que comparte las razones de ese algo. Esto es tan verdad como que la Tierra gira. Si resulta que ese algo es un delito, quien comparte las razones de ese delito es porque lo aprueba y, por tanto, lo defiende. Esto tiene una figura jurídica, y es la apología del delito. A todos nos suena como delito la apología del terrorismo, pero no es el único caso en que la apología lo es. De hecho, en según qué ocasiones, la apología se considera colaboración y ésta pasa a ser complicidad.

Con esta parrafada vengo a decir que entiendo perfectamente que si a alguien se le dice que defiende un robo/expolio/hurto/saqueo (la tercera acepción viene al pelo en el caso del ATS, al menos este año)/etc. se sienta insultado y, por tanto, ejerza los derechos que le dan las normas del foro.



Los ejemplos que expuse, como ejemplos que son, están llevados al extremo y, por tanto, no necesariamente representan dichos o frases utilizadas, pero sí que representan claramente formas diferentes de decir lo mismo. Una (y todas las que se le aproximen) es válida, la otra (y sus similares) no.

También creo que dejé claro que por decir un par de veces en un mensaje que unos políticos son unos ladrones lo dejamos correr. Y se lo dejamos correr a todos, pero cuando estos y otros calificativos de igual carácter hacia las mismas personas se repiten constantemente en muchos de los mensajes de un mismo usuario sí actuamos, y actuamos con todos.



Sinceramente, Si a ti te dijeran que defiendes un robo/expolio ¿cómo te sentirías? ¿cómo actuarías? Seguramente no ten sentaría bien, y actuarías o pedirías que actuaran en consecuencia. Aquí ha pasado precisamente eso.

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando alguien no quiere entender es muy difícil dialogar.
En los dos mensajes míos que se citan en los que uso la palabra robo y ladrones, ésta dos veces, no me dirijo a nadie en concreto, ni siquiera a un político ( podría haber utilizado al Sr. Rajoy en el mensaje de los registradores ya que él es registrador y no lo hice), en los borrados se me cita reiteradamente acusándome de ladrón.
El Sr. Nodoyuna ha escrito varios mensajes, como dije en el hilo, en los que dice que "...el moderador que defiende el robo al Tajo..." O expolio que viene a ser lo mismo. Eso es cierto, diga él lo que diga. Y eso es acusar y es insultar, diga él lo que diga. Pero es que se parte de una premisa falsa: no saben qué opino sobre el trasvase nadie de ellos dos: El Sr. Nodoyuna y el Sr. NoRegistrado; ambos parten de premisas equivocadas y aunque me da igual lo que piensen no puede ser que por presumir de que no opine como ellos tenga que ser una y otra vez insultado y tergiversadas mis palabras.
No se puede decir que el tribunal sanciona a España por los planes de cuenca, como si fuese por todos, y no poner que es sólo por culpa de los planes de cuenca de las intracomunitarias, las que dependen de las autonomías. Eso es tergiversar y yo considero que no es buena práctica la tergiversación pues puede dar lugar a equívoco si no se lee toda la noticia.
 De las que corresponden a más de una autonomía la noticia no dice nada, según europapress. El País digital amplía la noticia y dice que los que corresponden al Estado hay varios sin aprobar, incumpliendo la directiva y menciona otra sanción por mala depuración en 39 ciudades; aunque no dice cuales.
Por ahí iba mi comentario que yo mismo me censuré pues no quería dar lugar a ningún lío, cosa que, al tener que editar, pues me había dejado las fuentes y la noticia del País, no pudo ser y a pesar de borrarlo inmediatamente  fue cuando el Sr. Nodoyuna escribió su primer mensaje insultándome. Y desde ahí hasta ahora y hasta que haga falta seguiré borrando todos los mensajes en que sea insultado cualquier persona.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Jamas he negado lo que he dicho e incluso lo he escrito varias veces aquí y aunque perdiguera con su prepotencia que le caracteriza diga que le he llamado ladrón eso es MENTIRA. De la misma maner que decir que defiende el trasvase defiende el expolio del Tajo es una realidad y no un insulto, digáis lo que digáis. Por otro lado yo he puede una noticia textual de Europa Press y el texto es un copia de una parte de la noticia así que si a perdiguera no le gusta que proteste a la agencia de noticias

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y te respondo directamente a ti Luján con una pregunta: como te sentiría a ti que alguien defienda algo que implica dejarte sin agua o dejarte con agua corriente solamente cuatro horas al día?

----------


## Luján

> Y te respondo directamente a ti Luján con una pregunta: como te sentiría a ti que alguien defienda algo que implica dejarte sin agua o dejarte con agua corriente solamente cuatro horas al día?


¿Eludes mi pregunta e intentas comprometerme con otra? ¡además creyendo que es una respuesta directa! Vamos bien.

Al contrario que tú, yo respondo: Mal, me sentiría mal. Pero eso no da derecho a insultar a diestro y siniestro, repartiendo injurias a palazos a todo aquél que si quiera se le haya ocurrido decir algo míseramente no contrario al trasvase.

----------


## perdiguera

> Y te respondo directamente a ti Luján con una pregunta: como te sentiría a ti que alguien defienda algo que implica dejarte sin agua o dejarte con agua corriente solamente cuatro horas al día?





> Jamas he negado lo que he dicho e incluso lo he escrito varias veces aquí y aunque perdiguera con su prepotencia que le caracteriza diga que le he llamado ladrón eso es MENTIRA. De la misma maner que decir que defiende el trasvase defiende el expolio del Tajo es una realidad y no un insulto, digáis lo que digáis. Por otro lado yo he puede una noticia textual de Europa Press y el texto es un copia de una parte de la noticia así que si a perdiguera no le gusta que proteste a la agencia de noticias


240 Hm3 dan, en Barcelona, para 8 meses de consumo de su área metropolitana; ese es el mínimo que ha habido desde el principio del ATS en el conjunto de Entrepeñas y Buendía. 
Quejarse de restricciones con ese agua embalsada es lícito siempre y cuando se queje uno contra la administración que tiene las competencias para evitar los cortes de suministro, no contra los que cumplen la ley, del trasvase, que existe, por más que a algunos les parezca ilegal o trasnochada.
No es culpa del trasvase que la comunidad autónoma de Castilla la Mancha no haya realizado las obras necesarias para garantizar el suministro a sus vecinos. ¿Porqué si no se dejan 240 hm3, ahora 400?
Y nadie se debería quejar contra el ATS de que eso no se hubiese cumplido. A pesar de lo que digan, no tienen culpa pues pagan una compensación. Podríamos discutir si es correcta o no pero no podemos decir que no se dé una compensación a las zonas de donde se extrae el agua.
Han pasado muchos años para que esa situación anómala se hubiese regularizado, los mismos o más para mejorar la depuración de aguas en la zona madrileña, la que más, a mi modo de entender, produce daños ambientales aguas abajo de Aranjuez.
El trasvase se lleva agua limpia, cierto es, pero no tiene culpa de que el Jarama lleve aguas sucias.
El Llobregat a la altura del Prat lleva aguas fundamentalmente depuradas y no hay ninguna sensación de que sean aguas sucias. Yo lo he vivido, no hablo por otros.
El ATS se rige por una ley, más o menos justa según quien opine, y mientras que no se derogue o se modifique es vigente, por mucho que haya colectivos, más o menos importantes, que la detesten. Por lo que hablar de robos u otro eufemismo es una falsedad en todo caso.
Quizás habría que explicarle a alguien lo que son los embalses hiperanuales, los que en épocas lluviosas almacenan agua para soltarla en épocas secas, que para eso se construyen, no sólo son Entrepeñas y Buendía sólos, son, entre otros, Mequinenza, Serena, Ebro, Belesar, Cenajo, Alarcón, Cuerda del pozo, Iznájar, etc. Esos embalses, algunos años, sacan más agua que reciben y otros al revés.
Todo lo que más  arriba expongo es la realidad actual no mi opinión personal de cómo debería ser el reparto de aguas es este país del que, a diferencia de otros, me enorgullezco de ser.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cuando alguien no quiere entender es muy difícil dialogar.
> En los dos mensajes míos que se citan en los que uso la palabra robo y ladrones, ésta dos veces, no me dirijo a nadie en concreto, ni siquiera a un político ( podría haber utilizado al Sr. Rajoy en el mensaje de los registradores ya que él es registrador y no lo hice), en los borrados se me cita reiteradamente acusándome de ladrón.
> El Sr. Nodoyuna ha escrito varios mensajes, como dije en el hilo, en los que dice que "...el moderador que defiende el robo al Tajo..." O expolio que viene a ser lo mismo. Eso es cierto, diga él lo que diga. Y eso es acusar y es insultar, diga él lo que diga. Pero es que se parte de una premisa falsa: no saben qué opino sobre el trasvase nadie de ellos dos: El Sr. Nodoyuna y el Sr. NoRegistrado; ambos parten de premisas equivocadas y aunque me da igual lo que piensen no puede ser que por presumir de que no opine como ellos tenga que ser una y otra vez insultado y tergiversadas mis palabras.
> No se puede decir que el tribunal sanciona a España por los planes de cuenca, como si fuese por todos, y no poner que es sólo por culpa de los planes de cuenca de las intracomunitarias, las que dependen de las autonomías. Eso es tergiversar y yo considero que no es buena práctica la tergiversación pues puede dar lugar a equívoco si no se lee toda la noticia.
>  De las que corresponden a más de una autonomía la noticia no dice nada, según europapress. El País digital amplía la noticia y dice que los que corresponden al Estado hay varios sin aprobar, incumpliendo la directiva y menciona otra sanción por mala depuración en 39 ciudades; aunque no dice cuales.
> Por ahí iba mi comentario que yo mismo me censuré pues no quería dar lugar a ningún lío, cosa que, al tener que editar, pues me había dejado las fuentes y la noticia del País, no pudo ser y a pesar de borrarlo inmediatamente  fue cuando el Sr. Nodoyuna escribió su primer mensaje insultándome. Y desde ahí hasta ahora y hasta que haga falta seguiré borrando todos los mensajes en que sea insultado cualquier persona.


Mi intención no era responder, porque esto se convierte al final en una discusión bizantina. Pero bueno, he pasado un buen día y estoy relajado, aunque cabreado por todo lo que he podido ver hoy, tramos de río secos, todo el cauce echado a perder por el estrangulamiento del trasvase, etc... Nos olvidamos de que hay muchos kilómetros de río antes de llegar a Aranjuez bajo Bolarque, que están hechos polvo por pasar de tener una media de 35 m3/seg. antes del trasvase a 8 m3/seg tras la puesta en marcha de éste tormento. A más de uno le hacía yo el recorrido para que se enterara de una vez de los daños que causa ese Desvío.
 Me gustaría saber qué opinarían los amigos sevillanos o cordobeses, que aquí hay unos cuantos, si el Guadalquivir perdiera un 75% del caudal habitual. Pero para eso hay que sentirlo, vivirlo y sufrirlo.

En cuanto a usted, señor Perdiguera, pues por más que intente justificarse, le hemos demostrado dos personas citando sendos hilos (hay más, pero no merece la pena) que utiliza dos varas de medir, y que usted mismo no se aplica la "norma" cuando de sus mensajes, o de quien le es simpático, se trata. Esa es la realidad, y se ha podido demostrar. No lo intente más, es un intento de justificación absurda.
 Yo no digo que no se borre un mensaje cuando alguien se sienta insultado, me parece muy correcto, pero, o jugamos todos o rompemos la baraja.
 Es más, usted habla de los registradores de la propiedad, y un amigo mío de la infancia, para más inri, compadre, es registrador. Y yo no me rasgo las vestiduras ni me sulfuro y me dan los nervios, les va en el sueldo; y yo también opino que son un poco "lo que sea".
Además, incluso recuerdo que Nodoyuna y yo le tendimos la mano felicitándole por el hilo que abrió sobre un muy sensato uso del trasvase, no tuvimos ninguna respuesta suya, posiblemente no se lo esperaba. Ya ve que al menos yo, en lo que me toca me da igual que sea usted el que tenga un acierto, me alegraré por él. Pero sin embargo, en todas sus actuaciones en éste tema, usted muestra un autoritarismo ya pasado de moda, y aquí se ha demostrado fehacientemente.




> 240 Hm3 dan, en Barcelona, para 8 meses de consumo de su área metropolitana; ese es el mínimo que ha habido desde el principio del ATS en el conjunto de Entrepeñas y Buendía. 
> Quejarse de restricciones con ese agua embalsada es lícito siempre y cuando se queje uno contra la administración que tiene las competencias para evitar los cortes de suministro, no contra los que cumplen la ley, del trasvase, que existe, por más que a algunos les parezca ilegal o trasnochada.
> No es culpa del trasvase que la comunidad autónoma de Castilla la Mancha no haya realizado las obras necesarias para garantizar el suministro a sus vecinos. ¿Porqué si no se dejan 240 hm3, ahora 400?


 Aquí usted demuestra que o no entiende o no quiere entender. 240Hm3 darán para lo que sea, incluso para el abastecimiento de CCAA enteras como pudiera ser el caso de La Rioja (un ejemplo, que no tengo el dato) Pero eso no significa nada, porque los embalses cubican aproximadamente 2500 Hm3, y esos 240 suponían el 10% de su capacidad, y la cuenca del río es enorme, proporcional al agua que pudiera almacenar. Por tanto, hacer esa comparación es absurda, sobre todo cuando Madrid ya debería de estar abasteciéndose de esos embalses y que no lo hace por mantener unos votos en Levante. Incluso, en éste foro se habla de que el último 10% de agua de un embalse es agua muerta, lodo, imposible de utilizar. Entonces, ¿qué es ese 10%? nada más que basura. ¿Que ahora se sube a 400? otro absurdo, supone un 16%, un 6% libre, que para las demandas del Tajo aguas abajo es ridículo. Ya no me meto con las demandas ambientales porque Cañete directamente se las carga, restar a cualquier río, de donde sea el 75% del caudal, es matarlo.
 Además, tampoco sabe que el agua de los embalses es tabú para los ribereños. No lo entiende.
También se debe de informar mejor. los 240Hm3 no es un límite desde el principio del Desvío, sino que es el resultado de una negociación de José Bono con Isabel Tocino en el primer gobierno Aznar.



> Y nadie se debería quejar contra el ATS de que eso no se hubiese cumplido. A pesar de lo que digan, no tienen culpa pues pagan una compensación. Podríamos discutir si es correcta o no pero no podemos decir que no se dé una compensación a las zonas de donde se extrae el agua.
> Han pasado muchos años para que esa situación anómala se hubiese regularizado, los mismos o más para mejorar la depuración de aguas en la zona madrileña, la que más, a mi modo de entender, produce daños ambientales aguas abajo de Aranjuez.
> El trasvase se lleva agua limpia, cierto es, pero no tiene culpa de que el Jarama lleve aguas sucias.


 Eso es correcto, ellos pagan lo que les piden, es culpa de los políticos anteriores y actuales que buscan votos.
Y Madrid es muy culpable porque tiene una depuración lamentable. Pero si el Tajo llevara un caudal suficiente, eso no ocurriría, una cosa no quita la otra.



> El Llobregat a la altura del Prat lleva aguas fundamentalmente depuradas y no hay ninguna sensación de que sean aguas sucias. Yo lo he vivido, no hablo por otros..


 Lo que soporta el Jarama no lo soporta el Llobregat ni por asomo. No todos los efluentes van al Llobregat, mientras que el 90% de los casi 6 millones de habitantes de Madrid y toda la industria va al Jarama. Además le llegan todos los efluentes de Guadalajara capital, una parte de su provincia y el Corredor del Henares, que es uno de los polos industriales más importantes de España.




> El ATS se rige por una ley, más o menos justa según quien opine, y mientras que no se derogue o se modifique es vigente, por mucho que haya colectivos, más o menos importantes, que la detesten. Por lo que hablar de robos u otro eufemismo es una falsedad en todo caso.
> Quizás habría que explicarle a alguien lo que son los embalses hiperanuales, los que en épocas lluviosas almacenan agua para soltarla en épocas secas, que para eso se construyen, no sólo son Entrepeñas y Buendía sólos, son, entre otros, Mequinenza, Serena, Ebro, Belesar, Cenajo, Alarcón, Cuerda del pozo, Iznájar, etc. Esos embalses, algunos años, sacan más agua que reciben y otros al revés.
> Todo lo que más  arriba expongo es la realidad actual no mi opinión personal de cómo debería ser el reparto de aguas es este país del que, a diferencia de otros, me enorgullezco de ser.


 Hace nada se ha anulado por parte de Estrasburgo la doctrina Parot y la ha declarado injusta (no voy a entrar en eso, considero que esa gente merece la perpetua). Hay muchas leyes que se anularían por la vía europea en la institución correspondiente. La doctrina Parot se ha anulado porque ha habido un gasto tremendo de dinero para llegar a ese punto, el necesario para hacer prosperar ese recurso. No todo el mundo tiene el dinero suficiente para llevar a buen puerto una reclamación similar (ya sé que es un tribunal de derechos humanos, leo los periódicos). Y los grupos de defensa del Tajo, no tienen los 7,2 millones de euros de dinero público que dispuso el lobby levantino. Volvemos al chinchorro y al Yamato.
 Tampoco hace falta que expliques a un ribereño (no yo) lo que es un embalse hiperanual cuando vive al lado de dos, no es necesario. Y tampoco es necesario que muestres tu patriotismo como un sargento de la Legión, todos somos patriotas, y yo muchísimo, por eso me duele España en muchas ocasiones.

Pero bueno, como digo, he pasado un buen día con amigos que me han mostrado en profundidad el gran desastre que ha supuesto el Desvío Tajo-Segura para una zona preciosa que no se lo merece, máxime cuando existen medios para sustituir esas demandas que por una cabezonería política se van a perder. He comido una buena carne que nos estaban preparando en Casa Goyo, y he decidido, con total acuerdo con mi mujer que ha ido de paquete, que en el futuro, la moto será para alguno de mis hijos y nosotros nos iremos a donde haga falta en el Subaru que se va más cómodo, más seguro y más calentito, la edad no perdona.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> En cuanto a usted, señor Perdiguera, pues por más que intente justificarse, le hemos demostrado dos personas citando sendos hilos (hay más, pero no merece la pena) que utiliza dos varas de medir, y que usted mismo no se aplica la "norma" cuando de sus mensajes, o de quien le es simpático, se trata. Esa es la realidad, y se ha podido demostrar. No lo intente más, es un intento de justificación absurda.
> *Yo no digo que no se borre un mensaje cuando alguien se sienta insultado, me parece muy correcto, pero, o jugamos todos o rompemos la baraja.*
> Es más, usted habla de los registradores de la propiedad, y un amigo mío de la infancia, para más inri, compadre, es registrador. Y yo no me rasgo las vestiduras ni me sulfuro y me dan los nervios, les va en el sueldo; y yo también opino que son un poco "lo que sea".


Creo que ha quedado claro que yo no he insultado a nadie en concreto, y el Sr Nodoyuna sí. Pero no sólo a mí en concreto sino que ha llamado hija de xxxx a la Sra Cospedal una vez y otras veces xxxx directamente. ¿Acaso cree que por poner unas x no es insulto? 
Por lo que parece deducirse de su frase anterior que he marcado en negrita está de acuerdo que el Sr. Nodoyuna me insultó; gracias si es así.




> Además, incluso recuerdo que Nodoyuna y yo le tendimos la mano felicitándole por el hilo que abrió sobre un muy sensato uso del trasvase, no tuvimos ninguna respuesta suya, posiblemente no se lo esperaba. Ya ve que al menos yo, en lo que me toca me da igual que sea usted el que tenga un acierto, me alegraré por él. Pero sin embargo, en todas sus actuaciones en éste tema, usted muestra un autoritarismo ya pasado de moda, y aquí se ha demostrado fehacientemente.


Esto anterior es falso y se puede demostrar:

El 15/04/2013 creo el hilo que el Sr. NoRegistrado menciona y él y más miembros responden y todos los que responden lo acogen favorablemente.
El 18/04/2013 respondo con un mensaje que comienza así: “Gracias a todos por la favorable acogida…” 
Salvo que se quiera que se le dé  las gracias a cada uno de los que han contestado personalmente, esa respuesta existe y es, creo, suficiente.

En cuanto a lo del autoritarismo que me adjudica ¿dónde lo ve y dónde lo demuestra fehacientemente?




> Aquí usted demuestra que o no entiende o no quiere entender. 240Hm3 darán para lo que sea, incluso para el abastecimiento de CCAA enteras como pudiera ser el caso de La Rioja (un ejemplo, que no tengo el dato) Pero eso no significa nada, porque los embalses cubican aproximadamente 2500 Hm3, y esos 240 suponían el 10% de su capacidad, y la cuenca del río es enorme, proporcional al agua que pudiera almacenar. Por tanto, hacer esa comparación es absurda, sobre todo cuando Madrid ya debería de estar abasteciéndose de esos embalses y que no lo hace por mantener unos votos en Levante. Incluso, en éste foro se habla de que el último 10% de agua de un embalse es agua muerta, lodo, imposible de utilizar. Entonces, ¿qué es ese 10%? nada más que basura. ¿Que ahora se sube a 400? otro absurdo, supone un 16%, un 6% libre, que para las demandas del Tajo aguas abajo es ridículo. Ya no me meto con las demandas ambientales porque Cañete directamente se las carga, restar a cualquier río, de donde sea el 75% del caudal, es matarlo.
> Además, tampoco sabe que el agua de los embalses es tabú para los ribereños. No lo entiende.
> También se debe de informar mejor. los 240Hm3 no es un límite desde el principio del Desvío, sino que es el resultado de una negociación de José Bono con Isabel Tocino en el primer gobierno Aznar.


Mire 240 Hm3 mínimos dan para satisfacer las necesidades, todas, de las poblaciones limítrofes con suficiencia y no me diga que no pueden tocar el agua que es falso. ¿De dónde sale el agua de la tubería manchega? Si no me equivoco circula por el canal del trasvase. Y se ha hecho sin problemas. Si se puede sacar esa ¿por qué no otra? Quizás haya que preguntarles a sus autoridades competentes por qué no lo han solucionado. 




> Hace nada se ha anulado por parte de Estrasburgo la doctrina Parot y la ha declarado injusta (no voy a entrar en eso, considero que esa gente merece la perpetua). Hay muchas leyes que se anularían por la vía europea en la institución correspondiente. La doctrina Parot se ha anulado porque ha habido un gasto tremendo de dinero para llegar a ese punto, el necesario para hacer prosperar ese recurso. No todo el mundo tiene el dinero suficiente para llevar a buen puerto una reclamación similar (ya sé que es un tribunal de derechos humanos, leo los periódicos). Y los grupos de defensa del Tajo, no tienen los 7,2 millones de euros de dinero público que dispuso el lobby levantino. Volvemos al chinchorro y al Yamato.


Hay que ver qué uso se hace de los 7,2 millones de euros, son la panacea, sirven para todo. Aunque el que escribió la noticia dijo que se gastaron en defender el trasvase del Ebro. Infórmese mejor.




> Tampoco hace falta que expliques a un ribereño (no yo) lo que es un embalse hiperanual cuando vive al lado de dos, no es necesario.


Pues parece que algunos, entre ellos Ud., no lo entienden cuando se extrañan de que se consuma más agua que la que entra en un año.




> Y tampoco es necesario que muestres tu patriotismo como un sargento de la Legión, todos somos patriotas, y yo muchísimo, por eso me duele España en muchas ocasiones.


Es evidente que desconozco su nivel de patriotismo y no pongo en duda lo que dice; pero sabrá que cuando escribí lo de que estaba orgulloso de ser español ni se me ocurrió pensar en la legión ni en ningún otro cuerpo del ejército, sólo me acordaba de ciertas expresiones, que se han repetido varias veces, en las que alguien decía que se avergonzaba de ser español.

Y si le parece bien lo dejamos ya pues esto comienza a ser aburrido por repetitivo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Creo que ha quedado claro que yo no he insultado a nadie en concreto, y el Sr Nodoyuna sí. Pero no sólo a mí en concreto sino que ha llamado hija de xxxx a la Sra Cospedal una vez y otras veces xxxx directamente. ¿Acaso cree que por poner unas x no es insulto? 
> Por lo que parece deducirse de su frase anterior que he marcado en negrita está de acuerdo que el Sr. Nodoyuna me insultó; gracias si es así.


 No no, precisamente lo que ha quedado claro es lo contrario, *que usted también ha utilizado el insulto*, y que usted no predica con el ejemplo, no ha borrado esos mensajes. Ojo, yo no quiero que los borre. Por más que usted nos quiera hacer ver lo blanco de color negro, ahí están los escritos. Pero eso, imagino el motivo, usted no lo va a reconocer nunca, aunque tenga las evidencias delante, es la técnica "Cospedal".





> Esto anterior es falso y se puede demostrar:
> 
> El 15/04/2013 creo el hilo que el Sr. NoRegistrado menciona y él y más miembros responden y todos los que responden lo acogen favorablemente.
> El 18/04/2013 respondo con un mensaje que comienza así: Gracias a todos por la favorable acogida 
> Salvo que se quiera que se le dé  las gracias a cada uno de los que han contestado personalmente, esa respuesta existe y es, creo, suficiente.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del autoritarismo que me adjudica ¿dónde lo ve y dónde lo demuestra fehacientemente?.


 Sabe usted a lo que me refiero, salíamos de una fuerte discusión con un troll de "falsa bandera" que ya duraba demasiado, era un buen momento para haber hablado.
 El autoritarismo, es algo que, desde que estoy aquí lo veo en el 75% de sus respuestas, sobre todo con gente nueva o no registrados que ponen un mensaje puntual con un tema que no es lo que usted considera "correcto", no en las formas, sino en el tema. Y no sólo es usted. Afortunadamente, no todos los que "mandan" aquí, o tienen título son iguales; y ya se ha dirigido a mi correo alguno haciéndome saber que ellos no piensan igual, aunque creo que es mejor, y así se lo dije, que lo hicieran en público, porque a mí no me interesan esas guerras.






> Mire 240 Hm3 mínimos dan para satisfacer las necesidades, todas, de las poblaciones limítrofes con suficiencia y no me diga que no pueden tocar el agua que es falso. ¿De dónde sale el agua de la tubería manchega? Si no me equivoco circula por el canal del trasvase. Y se ha hecho sin problemas. Si se puede sacar esa ¿por qué no otra? Quizás haya que preguntarles a sus autoridades competentes por qué no lo han solucionado. .


Mire usted, con ésta respuesta, primero no responde en nada al texto mío, y en segundo lugar muestra un desconocimiento de la geografía de los pueblos ribereños atroz. Primero, los pueblos ribereños, en su mayor parte están bastante por encima del nivel del canal de Desvío, en segundo lugar, muchos tienen el agua a sus pies (bueno, barro en muchas ocasiones), cuando no están a pié de presa. Pero es que usted no entiende o no quiere entender, que las autoridades nacionales han preferido que utilicen aguas subterráneas de muy mala calidad antes de que simplemente tomen agua de los embalses, que son coto privado levantino. A partir de ahora no sé como lo harán, a los mejor les dejan tomar el agua que pasa por sus tierras, !!Qué sinsentido!!
Por otra parte, la tubería manchega es otra cacicada de Barreda, que con tal de no perder votos en Ciudad Real y la parte baja de Cuenca, fue capaz de crear esa aberración, cuando con un plan correcto, esos pueblos nunca hubieran tenido problemas de abastecimiento. Lo ocurrido en La Mancha (que no tiene nada que ver con La Alcarria salvo que se ha hecho un engendro de comunidad Autónoma) ha sido otro desaguisado sin control ninguno, y dominado por los caciques locales exactamente igual al murciano, sólo hay que ver lo que ocurre en el acuífero 23, y las noticias que nos va poniendo Totem en el hilo correspondiente.
 Barreda no quería el trasvase para Murcia, pero sí lo quería para la Mancha y Albacete, lo cual para mí es tan reprobable como lo que pretende Cospedal.






> Hay que ver qué uso se hace de los 7,2 millones de euros, son la panacea, sirven para todo. Aunque el que escribió la noticia dijo que se gastaron en defender el trasvase del Ebro. Infórmese mejor.


 Se gastó gran parte en el afortunadamente derogado Desvío del Ebro, pero una parte significativa se gastó en el intento de mantener el Desvío del Tajo, además de tirar la reputación de las desaladoras por los suelos, y encima hay que sumarle las acciones de Claver y su sindicato que también funcionan con dinero público, no lo olvide. ¿A usted le parece bien utilizar dinero público que lo pagan desde el gallego hasta en andaluz para eso? Así está Valencia económicamente. ¿Le parecen pocos 7,2 millones de euros, 1.200 millones de pesetas? El concepto que tenemos usted y yo del gasto del dinero público, me parece que es, afortunadamente para mí, muy distinto.





> Pues parece que algunos, entre ellos Ud., no lo entienden cuando se extrañan de que se consuma más agua que la que entra en un año.


Se empeña usted en que el no estar de acuerdo significa no entenderlo, es una característica de muchos ICCP, que se piensan que lo que ellos dicen ya es la biblia. Lo entiendo perfectamente. Pero mientras usted ve los datos de caudal, entradas y salidas de un embalse de forma mercantilista, yo lo veo de una forma distinta. Esos caudales se deben de organizar de forma que procuren conservar la dinámica, la biodiversidad y en definitiva, la salud de río lo máximo posible. En el caso del Tajo ya le aseguro que eso no se hace. Y siguiendo su argumento ya ve que queda usted en evidencia, ya que siendo un embalse plurianual, sólo se ha mantenido el caudal que baja por el desvío, mientras que el caudal bajo Bolarque se ha mantenido igual, un chorro, uniforme que destruye la biodiversidad y el cauce del río, acanalándolo y eliminando las riadas naturales.
 Hay una preferencia de Levante sobre los ribereños del río de facto. No hablo ya de los ribereños de Talavera, que a esos ya se les humilla, ya que el no tirar Madrid de E+B, supone exprimir al máximo el Alberche, río que desemboca (bueno, desembocaba) en Talavera y del que regaban por la baja calidad de los despojos del Tajo que les llegaba. Ahora ni el Tajo ni el Alberche.





> Es evidente que desconozco su nivel de patriotismo y no pongo en duda lo que dice; pero sabrá que cuando escribí lo de que estaba orgulloso de ser español ni se me ocurrió pensar en la legión ni en ningún otro cuerpo del ejército, sólo me acordaba de ciertas expresiones, que se han repetido varias veces, en las que alguien decía que se avergonzaba de ser español.


Por supuesto, no hay que confundir el amar a tu patria con el que te duela España. Yo la amo. Pero me duelen mucho casos de mangancia, y en el tema del foro en particular, ver como compatriotas míos, utilizan la trampa de destruir el río más largo de la Península, sacando el Desvío del Plan de Cuenca y metiendo su nueva regulación en una ley, para más inri sobre el mantenimiento del Medio Ambiente; los que van a destruir la poca costa virgen que nos queda, los que van a anular la norma de no construir en terrenos quemados en 30 años  Eso me duele, que la gente que comete esas barbaridades, pisen el mismo suelo que yo, y encima se proclamen patriotas. No son patriotas, son destructores de la Patria, de mi Patria.




> Y si le parece bien lo dejamos ya pues esto comienza a ser aburrido por repetitivo.


Por mí, cuando usted quiera, en su mano está. Acuérdese de que cuando uno se equivoca, el reconocerlo le hace más grande.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo dejo aquí.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por mi parte, está todo dicho.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Pues yo no lo dejo, porque se ha insultado a un amigo mío y por ahí no paso.

Miguel, NoRegistrado, confundes muchas veces autoritarismo con autoridad, y no son lo mismo.

También creo que confundes, y mucho más, autoritarismo con rudeza.

Todas ellas son cosas diferentes. Tienes que aprender a diferenciarlas.

Y no sigo por no calentarme.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues yo no lo dejo, porque se ha insultado a un amigo mío y por ahí no paso.
> 
> *Miguel, NoRegistrado, confundes muchas veces autoritarismo con autoridad, y no son lo mismo.
> 
> También creo que confundes, y mucho más, autoritarismo con rudeza.
> 
> Todas ellas son cosas diferentes. Tienes que aprender a diferenciarlas.*Y no sigo por no calentarme.


 Eso es tu opinión, que yo sí respeto, pero que no se corresponde con la realidad. Ha sido una discusión entre dos personas que han decidido parar ahí.
 No creo que seas tú, precisamente, el que deba de enseñarme nada.

 Esta discusión ya la llevas al campo personal. Y si te parece (que a mí me da igual), la puedes pasar al ámbito privado, en el que estamos en igualdad de condiciones,  aquí no tiene sentido. Eso sí, con respeto, si no, como la otra vez, corto por lo sano.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Perdona que te corrija, Miguel, pero esto no he sido yo quien lo ha llevado al ámbito personal. De sobra sabes que esto ya comenzó siendo personal desde que un usuario insultó a otro. Y sí, por vuestras actuaciones se deduce que más de uno aquí confunde los términos que comento.

Aquí todos aprendemos de todos, unos más que otros, y todos tenemos algo que enseñar, unos más que otros. Yo no te enseño nada, ni quiero. Ya estoy cansado de intentar enseñar cosas a quien no quiere ser enseñado. Por cierto, tus aires de superioridad puede que te funcionen en otros ámbitos, pero aquí sobran. Es curioso como quieres que unos se bajen los humos cuando tú sueltas perlas como esas.

No soy amigo de los privados. Lo que tengo que decir me gusta decirlo a las claras, sin subterfugios ni secretos. Si no te gusta, lo siento. Por cierto, te recuerdo que la única discusión que hemos tenido por privado la iniciaste tú, y el respeto hay que ganárselo, y no se gana precisamente insultando y faltando a los demás. No pidas a los demás lo que no das tú.

Si quieres seguir, ya sabes dónde estoy. Yo, no tengo nada nuevo que añadir. Todo está dicho y explicado. Quien lo quiera entender que lo entienda y quien no, que siga con sus ideas. Eso sí, sin insultar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya parece que utilizas otros términos.
 Lo único es que sigues queriendo enseñar a la gente. Y no parece que entiendas que no tienes que enseñar a nadie, que ya somos mayorcitos, y que para arrogarse el papel de enseñar hace falta humildad y aceptar los errores cometidos, no pasa nada por ello.
El privado lo inicié yo para hacerte una apreciación con respeto, no una discusión y tú fuiste el que reventaste utilizando palabrotas malsonantes y fuera de tono, lo tengo guardado.
 Y por último, tampoco te arrogues la cualidad de distinguir entre tener respeto o no, que por más que lo creas, no tienes la exclusiva.

 Yo tampoco tengo nada más que decir, todo está expuesto, y espero que no se borre. Encantado con que esté abierto al público. Lamento éstos mensajes por el resto de foreros, pero es que tengo un defecto, no me gusta que se apliquen las normas a unos sí y a otros no. Y cuando ocurre, tampoco me callo. No lo hice con Franco, y ahora mucho menos.

Venga, saludos y a otra cosa. Miguel.

----------


## ben-amar

A estas alturas, aunque haga tiempo que no entro, todo el mundo sabe que pienso sobre el trasvase y que no estoy de acuerdo con él, pero decir que se pueden decir las cosas sin necesidad de insultar, se puede decir todo y de forma muy clara. Yo manifeste lo que pensaba antes de ser incluso moderador y nadie me edito ni borro nunca nada.
La cuestion esta en como se dice, en las formas. 
Olvidaos de esto y procurad todos hablar claro en sus mensajes pero sin salirse de las normas.
Saludos para todos

----------


## Nodoyuna

> 240 Hm3 dan, en Barcelona, para 8 meses de consumo de su área metropolitana; ese es el mínimo que ha habido desde el principio del ATS en el conjunto de Entrepeñas y Buendía. 
> Quejarse de restricciones con ese agua embalsada es lícito siempre y cuando se queje uno contra la administración que tiene las competencias para evitar los cortes de suministro, no contra los que cumplen la ley, del trasvase, que existe, por más que a algunos les parezca ilegal o trasnochada.
> No es culpa del trasvase que la comunidad autónoma de Castilla la Mancha no haya realizado las obras necesarias para garantizar el suministro a sus vecinos. ¿Porqué si no se dejan 240 hm3, ahora 400?
> Y nadie se debería quejar contra el ATS de que eso no se hubiese cumplido. A pesar de lo que digan, no tienen culpa pues pagan una compensación. Podríamos discutir si es correcta o no pero no podemos decir que no se dé una compensación a las zonas de donde se extrae el agua.
> Han pasado muchos años para que esa situación anómala se hubiese regularizado, los mismos o más para mejorar la depuración de aguas en la zona madrileña, la que más, a mi modo de entender, produce daños ambientales aguas abajo de Aranjuez.
> El trasvase se lleva agua limpia, cierto es, pero no tiene culpa de que el Jarama lleve aguas sucias.
> El Llobregat a la altura del Prat lleva aguas fundamentalmente depuradas y no hay ninguna sensación de que sean aguas sucias. Yo lo he vivido, no hablo por otros.
> El ATS se rige por una ley, más o menos justa según quien opine, y mientras que no se derogue o se modifique es vigente, por mucho que haya colectivos, más o menos importantes, que la detesten. Por lo que hablar de robos u otro eufemismo es una falsedad en todo caso.
> Quizás habría que explicarle a alguien lo que son los embalses hiperanuales, los que en épocas lluviosas almacenan agua para soltarla en épocas secas, que para eso se construyen, no sólo son Entrepeñas y Buendía sólos, son, entre otros, Mequinenza, Serena, Ebro, Belesar, Cenajo, Alarcón, Cuerda del pozo, Iznájar, etc. Esos embalses, algunos años, sacan más agua que reciben y otros al revés.
> Todo lo que más  arriba expongo es la realidad actual no mi opinión personal de cómo debería ser el reparto de aguas es este país del que, a diferencia de otros, me enorgullezco de ser.


Lo primero que tengo que decir, es que por mucho que repitais, que yo no he insultado a este "moderador", es MENTIRA lo que dice, y por mucho que lo digais 10 moderadores, todos muy amigos, no lo vais a cambiar. Podré haber sido poco respetuoso, vale, pero un insulto es un insulto, y es MENTIRA, que yo haya llamado ladrón al "moderador" perdiguera. 
Resulta de risa decir que cuando él llama "ladrones" a los políticos, no lo hace diréctamente a nadie y por eso no insulta a nadie... JAJAJAJA, la verdad es que es un argumento gracioso.

Y sí, yo he llamado "hija de xxxx" a Cospedal, realmente creo que hay varios políticos que se han ganado a pulso este calificativo, y ésta de las que más.

Luego voy al mensaje que ha escrito el "moderador", es un claro ejemplo de la insolidaridad de mucha gente de Levante. Ellos se benefician del agua del Tajo, del agua de nuestro río pero cuando llegan los problemas por el agua que se han llevado, entonces los problemas son nuestros porque no tenemos infraestructuras para esa situación. Precisamente ahora estamos con este problema, el "moderador" estará feliz con sus pantanos llenos, sin problemas de suministro, pero nosotros tenemos que acometer unas obras muy importantes por culpa del agua que se llevan. De hecho mi casa está a doscientos metros del agua cuando el pantano está a niveles aceptables, pero ahora mismo me piden 18.000 euros para que las nuevas acometidas lleguen a casa porque no podemos suministrarnos agua del pantano. Me consta que eso importa muy poco en Levante, al fin y al cabo es nuestro problema, pero problemas como éste e insolidaridad de pueblos enteros hacen que muchos no quierarn pertenece a este Estado llamado España. Luego no nos quejemos. Entiendo que los que se benefician de esto a costa de pisotear a otros estén "orgullosos", los pisoteados no nos sentimos en absoluto orgullosos y no sentimos ningua vergüenza por no sentirnos orgullosos de ser españoles cuando vemos la insoldaridad de nuestros paisanos, es más yo me avergüenzo de que me puedan identificar con ellos.

Habla de los 240 Hm3 que son un 10% de dos pantanos, ¿sabe cuanto de esos 240 Hm3 son barro? Que se informe este señor de lo que es la colmatación de los pantanos. 
El Tajo es el Tajo y el Jarama es el Jarama, por mucho que limpien el Jarama ¿eso da derecho a secar un río, de desviarlo a otra zona?

Y sí, considero UN ROBO, UN EXPOLIO lo que están haciendo con el trasvase, y cómo yo muchisima gente, por mucho que la legalidad lo permita. Ahora mismo toda el agua del Tajo excepto 240 Hm3 es legalmente EXCEDENTARIA. Pero por mucho que diga la legalidad eso, no es verdad. El agua excedentaria es el agua que sobra, y no se puede decidir legalmente el agua que sobra en el Tajo viendo lo que necesitan para regar (campos de golf y cultivos) en el Segura. Pues lo mismo digo, aunque la legalidad diga que no es un robo lo que están haciendo con el trasvase, en la práctica considero que ES UN ROBO, de la misma manera que el "moderador" consideraba un robo lo que hacían en el registro.  Espero que esta vez no me vuelva a borrar mi mensaje como lo hizo con el mensaje con el que empieza este hilo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Vamos a dar los datos de lo que es la colmatación.

Según estudios publicados por el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos Canales y Puertos la media a calcular de colmatación es el 0,5% de la capacidad del pantano al año. Es decir que cada pantano, de media, pierde un 0,5% al año de embalsar. Veamos Entrepeñas. Si su capacidad es de 835 Hm3 pierde 4 Hm3 al año, si fue terminado en el año 1956 son 57 años, redondeamos a 50 años. Es decir 200 Hm3 de barro tendría Entrepeñas ahora mismo. Es verdad que ese 0,5% es una media y en Entrepeñas la capacidad de erosión de la zona es baja por estar totalmente rodeado de pinar repoblado y habría que ve la media de capacidad que ha tenido el pantano. Pero en cualquier caso nos hacemos una idea. Si es un 10% de su capacidad lo que nos dejan (muchas gracias sres. regantes de Murcia), nos dejan 83,5 Hm3 (la parte de Entrepeñas de los 240 Hm3). Por lo tanto nos hacemos una idea todos de la ENORME reserva que se deja, que da para abastecer a toda Barcelona, Gerona y por supuesto Murcia de por vida, eso sí de barros.

En cualquier caso es discutir por discutor, cuando los embalses de cabecera del Tajo estaban en porcentaje muy inferior a los del Segura se justificaba el trasvase porque "lo que hay que mirar es los Hm3 que tienen" ahora que los pantanos de cabecera están por debajo en porcentaje y en cantidad de Hm3 entonces es que no tenemos infraestructuras porque no hemos querido... es lo de siempre, justificar el expolio de agua del trasvase porque a mi que me importan los demás. Esto sólo tiene un nombre: Insolidaridad.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> No es culpa del trasvase que la comunidad autónoma de Castilla la Mancha no haya realizado las obras necesarias para garantizar el suministro a sus vecinos. ¿Porqué si no se dejan 240 hm3, ahora 400?
> Y nadie se debería quejar contra el ATS de que eso no se hubiese cumplido. A pesar de lo que digan, no tienen culpa pues pagan una compensación. Podríamos discutir si es correcta o no pero no podemos decir que no se dé una compensación a las zonas de donde se extrae el agua.


La verdad es que a uno le gusta leer estas muestras tan sangrantes de egoismo e insolidaridad, a uno le reafirman en la opinión que tiene sobre muchas personas en Levante. Roban el agua sin parar y cuando no hay agua y nos llegan las restricciones la culpa es nuestra por no tener infraestructuras. Muy bien ahora vamos a las compensaciones. A este señor le parece discutible que sea correcto el pago de compensaciones, claro, el precio del agua que pagan por el agua del Trasvase esta subvencionado, es decir pagado en parte por todos y además se subvencionan las desaladoras que no utilizan pero claro hay que discutir lo que se paga al Tajo por el robo o expolio. Es decir todo para nosotros, como siempre.

Y para que nos hagamos una idea las declaraciones del 2010 del consejero de vivienda de CLM (era otro gobierno como se puede comprobar):




> Sánchez Pingarrón puso como ejemplo el convenio que la Junta firmará también con la Diputación de Toledo sobre obras hidráulicas para la provincia, asegurando que "sólo lo que se firma son cuatro veces más que lo se ha recibido en dos años por la tarifa del trasvase"


http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...gua-12762.html

----------


## sergi1907

Este hilo no conduce a nada, tan sólo a la confrontación y el insulto, así que mejor cerrarlo.

----------

